
Build-a-Coin Cryptocurrency Creator - kornish
http://build-a-co.in/
======
ransom1538
Ok whoever reposted this link from my comment and got 111 points is a genius
and understands the spirit of ICO.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15073724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15073724)

~~~
kornish
;)

That is, in fact, where I got the link from. Good find.

------
Ologn
Leading negative economic indicator: when the articles and threads on HN and
4chan's /biz/ start looking identical.

Why not head over to 4chan's biz subboard to really get into this topic? The
day trading, drop shipping and get rich quick schemes of yesteryear have made
way for almost all threads being get rich quick on cryptocoin.

Kids, if you want to understand the 1999 dot com bubble in a modern context,
read all the VC blog posts, quotes from interviews etc. about cryptocoins.
Then realize they will all be worthless as 1999 e-currencies like Flooz and
Beenz are now. VC's puffing up unicorns a little is one thing, this is a pure
unbridled scam.

And you're missing the boat because it only goes up up up, right?

~~~
dajohnson89
I felt the same way about Bitcoin on HN back in 2012 (check my account age).

~~~
richardknop
Bitcoin at least is original and has the digital gold aspect going for it. But
all these new ICO tokens are complete copycats with just updated branding.

------
fosk
Build-an-ICO getting closer as we speak. What a time to be alive.

~~~
cgb223
I'm having an ICO who's value is based on my lifetime net worth as a developer

It's a pretty solid investment, who's in?

~~~
quickthrower2
Then you can retire. Oh wait!

------
andrewfromx
this is great. I have similair idea to educate the public on crypto creation
but I want to dumb it down even more. I wrote a how to understand crypto in 5
mins site live at [https://higher.team](https://higher.team) that has the goal
to explain it in 5 mins. But then walk through non-programmers how to make a
very simple currency with signing the messages using an ez to break just write
the string backwards or something simple like that.

~~~
michaelmior
Overall, this looks great, but I would consider changing the following:

> if you are smart* you will get it. > *not everyone is smart

You've just insulted the intelligence of anyone who doesn't manage to
understand your explanation. I don't think it's fair to assume a lack of
understanding will always be because of a lack of intelligence.

~~~
andrewfromx
Good point. I'll change.

------
animex
What? No Premine settings?!

------
CryptoPunk
And if you want to create your own token:

[https://tokenfactory.surge.sh/#/factory](https://tokenfactory.surge.sh/#/factory)

Note: it needs the MetaMask extension.

------
sbr464
I'll donate $20 for the domain if someone does this!

------
ohhhlol
just needs a hash function picker...

~~~
MS-DDOS
And an auto-fork setting once a certain number of blocks have been mined.

